# How important are riding shorts?



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Can I just put a pair of normal mesh shorts over top riding shorts?

Do they make riding shorts that you do wear underneath normal shorts?

I’m new to the whole road bike thing and don't really want to go full steam ahead in pure spandex,. But plan on trying to average about 25+ miles a ride and like that riding shorts have that gel padding thing. Although, I have ridden my mountain bike over 25 miles on the road before and I was fine.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Can I just put a pair of normal mesh shorts over top riding shorts?
> 
> Do they make riding shorts that you do wear underneath normal shorts?
> 
> I’m new to the whole road bike thing and don't really want to go full steam ahead in pure spandex,. But plan on trying to average about 25+ miles a ride and like that riding shorts have that gel padding thing. Although, I have ridden my mountain bike over 25 miles on the road before and I was fine.


If you don't want spandex, why don't you wear baggie mtn bike shorts? They have a padding and the outer layer looks like a regular short.

In answer to your question, sure you can wear regular shorts over road shorts.

The key to padding is not only the thickness they provide. A padded bike short creates a seamless area to come in contact with the saddle. You don't want to ride long distances sitting a seam..


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Can I just put a pair of normal mesh shorts over top riding shorts?


yeah try it. You can ride a bike like this. Unless you're looking to do really casual rides I'll set the over/under at about 35 miles before you figure out you're better off ditching the over-shorts.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

When I mountain bike I wear spandex with looser fitting shorts over them for a little more protection. It gets warm though. Wearing just spandex has it's advantages.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I wear the spandex underneath these Zoic mtb shorts for mtb all the time. 

On a road ride (I dont do it that often) I do only the spandex. That much saddle time, you notice every little seam or whatever.

One thing, find the short that fit YOU well. For any kind of road or mtb distance, I only wear my Cannondale shorts. The fit me the best. I have some Pearl izumi's, some trek, some castelli's. All of which are ok on the trainer or shorter rides, but on longer rides, I always feel like I have to "adjust something down there"


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Cycling shorts seem to be the biggest obstacle to road biking. Just wear the damn shorts. Wearing baggy shorts over lycra shorts can cover stuff up, but I never liked how it feels like I'm sliding around in the seat. If you start logging serious miles, every little thing adds up to comfort or discomfort. While the thought of spandex shorts and even chamois cream seems "gross", there's nothing that feels better after 50+ mile rides.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

There are a lot of options in shorts; as previously mentioned the baggy MTN bike shorts with the built in chamois seems like something you should look at.

Most riding shorts should fit under your regular shorts. I love my riding shorts; if you are just out for a ride there is nothing better.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Not at all important *if you use a Moonsaddle from www.moonsaddle.com. There is nothing for a seam, if there were one, to rub against. No pressure, no friction, ... .

I wear a pair of these nylon double layer swimming shorts. http://www.swim2000.com/product/tyr-swim-short/

Total comfort without spandex, chamois, or grease.

If I need extra length to meet up with my leggings, for example, I just wear a pair of jammers from Land's End.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Trek2.3 said:


> Total comfort without spandex, chamois, or grease.


I'm not sure if I know any distance cyclists or racers who would agree with that.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just get a pair and learn to live with them. You'll get comfortable soon enough. 
It's well worth the feeling when you take your first ride in a pair


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

I am kind of in the same boat. I wear Cannondale riding shorts when I MTB but they are baggy shorts that came with Grind padded shorts. T wear the padded shorts all the time and wear whatever shorts overtop. Usually a pair of my retired military uniform pants cut into shorts. Since I am wanting to get into road biking I have been catching a lot of crap from the guys that I MTB with about wearing spandex only and riding around. I think I am going to start riding road just like I MTB with the padded shorts and regular shorts...is that bad?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

kerob said:


> Since I am wanting to get into road biking I have been catching a lot of crap from the guys that I MTB with about wearing spandex only and riding around. I think I am going to start riding road just like I MTB with the padded shorts and regular shorts...is that bad?


No offense, but road bikers basically do it one way for a reason. They're giving you crap because they're experienced and giving you advice, but you choose to ignore it.


----------



## Fuji_CCR3 (Apr 20, 2010)

*Newbie at this also*

Being a newbie at road cycling and learning a lot about some of the same questions others have been asking on this forum I have another question that goes along with this one. How snug should your bike shorts fit? When I put my shorts on they feel baggy in the rear but when I'm on the bike they feel fine. Should I have a tighter fit?
Another question - People state that you shouldn't wear underwear under your bike shorts. So I don't - I just wear my padded bike shorts. But my question is what is the reason why?
Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Fuji_CCR3 said:


> Being a newbie at road cycling and learning a lot about some of the same questions others have been asking on this forum I have another question that goes along with this one. How snug should your bike shorts fit? When I put my shorts on they feel baggy in the rear but when I'm on the bike they feel fine. Should I have a tighter fit?
> Another question - People state that you shouldn't wear underwear under your bike shorts. So I don't - I just wear my padded bike shorts. But my question is what is the reason why?
> Thanks,
> Chuck



Try pulling the shorts up a little higher. They sit much higher than your pants normally would. Disregarding differences between brands, they should fit fine if you buy the size you would normally buy for other clothing. 

No underwear to avoid seams. Bike shorts are seamless in the important areas. After you spend a few hours sitting on the seam in your undies you'll understand the beauty of bikes shorts


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

tober1 said:


> No underwear to avoid seams. Bike shorts are seamless in the important areas. After you spend a few hours sitting on the seam in your undies you'll understand the beauty of bikes shorts


right. And also because most underwear, that isn't specifically designed for sports, will soak up sweat and the results over a long ride are not pleasant.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

tober1 said:


> No underwear to avoid seams. Bike shorts are seamless in the important areas. After you spend a few hours sitting on the seam in your undies you'll understand the beauty of bikes shorts


Oh no, my wife just bought me a bunch of man thongs so I didnt have underwear lines and offend the rider behind me................. 

I'm not sure why she did that really...................................If she saw my last race, she would have seen there wasnt anyone behind me


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

spade2you said:


> I'm not sure if I know any distance cyclists or racers who would agree with that.


* It is unusual but it works. *
I've done over 3000 miles with that set up. I've often ridden 70-80 miles in a day.
So, I believe they would agree* IF *they used the moonsaddle and the TYR shorts.


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you misunderstood me or I wrote it wrong but all my MTB buddies are getting on me about the spandex only stuff...


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

kerob said:


> I think you misunderstood me or I wrote it wrong but all my MTB buddies are getting on me about the spandex only stuff...


about half the guys I mtb with wear lycra only.. seems to work just fine for them. Whatever you're comfortable with IMO. Doesn't matter to me, although I like pockets on trails.. I also do the lycra/BDU combo in the winter


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

kerob said:


> I think you misunderstood me or I wrote it wrong but all my MTB buddies are getting on me about the spandex only stuff...



I guess if you blow them away climbing, you could have a come back with, "Who's at the top first?"

But, I only wear the spandex only for mtb races. Even then, it has to be an A or B race for me. My C races or "hey, lets go race Sonoma tomorrow." type races get the 2 layers and I usually keep my Gravity Dropper on too.

I would rather sweat, than bleed. You go down a lot more in the mtb world. 2 layer in mtb has a purpose.

On the road, that 1% better efficiency (whatever it is) for being more areo at 20 mph is a big deal when you are struggling to stay with the group.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

I wear baggies 100% offroad. On the road however, if you are willing to try it and don't care what your friends say, I'd bet that you will find it much more comfortable in spandex. There is a reason we wear these things and a reason for their design. They are cooler on hot days, have less fabric to bunch up under your butt, flap less in the wind and offer much less friction than baggy mtb shorts. Remember that on a road bike, you stand up a lot less. You also get off the bike less and your avg speed is higher, resulting in more constant wind. I've been rubbed raw (on my leg) from a pair of baggies after a long day in the saddle. In fact, even though I am a baggy wearer on MTB, I would content that lycra shorts are better for MTBing as well. The only advantage to baggies being that they offer more abrasion protection.

Typically, I say to each his own, but in this instance, I say get over it... with all the respect that is due to my fellow cycling bretheren. 

You will go longer, stronger and get there faster and in more comfort in lycra.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

kerob said:


> I think you misunderstood me or I wrote it wrong but all my MTB buddies are getting on me about the spandex only stuff...



Who cares.
Show up for a road bike ride and people can get on you for wearing baggy shorts. Then it's all evened out and you can make your own choice.


----------



## kerob (Mar 29, 2010)

Sweet...longer riding and comfort is more important to me then what people say. Before long when I am blowing them away on the MTB trails ill be laughing...Thanks guys.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Trek2.3 said:


> *Not at all important *if you use a Moonsaddle from www.moonsaddle.com. There is nothing for a seam, if there were one, to rub against. No pressure, no friction, ... .
> 
> I wear a pair of these nylon double layer swimming shorts. http://www.swim2000.com/product/tyr-swim-short/
> 
> ...


True, with such a saddle you would never have to worry about friction or perineal pressure...but you can never move!! Long-distance road saddles are flat for a reason: you can shift back and forth and have three or four different positions on the saddle (millimeters apart to be sure, but hugely important mm they are). 

I like to stay open to new ideas, and I can see the appeal for shorter and/or casual rides--indeed, their two publicity photos are of people in t-shirts riding upright hybrids--but this isn't something for serious road riders. Even their publicity page--which is, BTW, about 50% medical reports affirming the connection between cycling and sexual/reproductive disfunction, a largely discredited position in sports medicine--lacks a single real endorsement from a road rider. The French and Chinese pieces both stress weirdness more than utility, and the only real testimonial is from a woman who had a difficult pregnancy and could no longer ride her traditional saddle the way she wanted to.

I'm glad it works for you, but that's no advice to be foisting on people new to road riding.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

If the O.P. is a bit self-conscious about the spandex, the mesh shorts over them is a good option for now. Yes, MTB baggy shorts will work, but why spend the extra money when chances are pretty decent the O.P. will learn to embrace the lycra eventually.

In addition to the lack of seams and the moisture wicking properties of the lycra, I would also add the the tight fit of the fabric keeps it from brushing against you when move. This might not make much difference on shorter rides, but on longer outings it will really help with chafing.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

kerob said:


> Since I am wanting to get into road biking I have been catching a lot of crap from the guys that I MTB with about wearing spandex only and riding around. I think I am going to start riding road just like I MTB with the padded shorts and regular shorts...is that bad?



Don't worry about those guys. A lot of MTBers wear spandex only when they MTB. Some MTBers don't find MTB shorts to be comfortable. Go to a MTB race, you'll see a lot of racers doing spandex only.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

tednugent said:


> Don't worry about those guys. A lot of MTBers wear spandex only when they MTB. Some MTBers don't find MTB shorts to be comfortable. Go to a MTB race, you'll see a lot of racers doing spandex only.


I'm not a MTB racers, but a lot of my friends are and everyone seems to wear the same thing they wear on the road, although more sleeveless jerseys on the MTB trails.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not a MTB or a Road racer either.

But I wear MTB shorts on my Rockhopper and spandex on my road bike.

Tops, it's the same... generic pricepoint top with summer under armor underneath (helps with ticks & some protection from thorns, not to mention moisture wicking)


----------

